# The cursed Mall



## Lusker (Nov 29, 2011)

The cursed mall

Well usally i dont write stories about locations, but this one is soon gone and it got an amazing history ... 

1882 contractor Holy Hansen, who has founded his fortune on speculation building in the surrounding districts, opens big and very ambitious Etablissementet National with restaurant, tea room and concert hall in a veritable orgy of stucco, neoclassical pillars and archways. But the greatest sensation, the 73 electric lamps that illuminates the place outside.Actually this was the first place in Copenhagen that had electric light outside.

1883 Holy Hansen is not satisfied with the building, and after a year of rebuilding opens National again. 

Few years late Holy Hansen goes bankrupt and end his days on a home for poorpeople

1890 Concert venue turns into theater and then to the restaurant Euterpe. A returnee gold digger from America, Thor Jensen, takes over the building, introduces music halls and renames building for La Scala.

1912 Fred Skaarup, a rich merchant from Ringsted, becomes the new owner and begins a new heyday for Scala with French operettas, cabarets with Parisian corps music halls with magicians, circus performers, singers and vocalists.
People like the famouse magician and escapologist Harry Houdini.

1929 amusement palace is demolished.

1931 A new modern building opened under the name National-Scala. The core of funkis, the two concert and dance halls Holberg garden with variety and orchestral music and Scala Hall with swing jazz for young people.

1957 National-Scala closes and building is being demolished. FDB based store Anva.

1987 Anva closes and reopens as a shopping center Checkpoint with small shops for fashion, music, radio, television, cosmetics specifically targeted at young people. Check Point closes after half a year.

1989 After an extensive renovation, which amounts to 400 million Dkr, converted the building into a modern art deco arena into four floors. Scala has three cinemas, a fitness center, 12 restaurants, sports, radio, toy and fashion shops, galleries and clubs. Owner Group consists of Metronome director Bent Fabricius-Bjerre, café brothers Streckers, Their Director Kai Ginsborg and attorney Frederick Lund-Petersen. The launch site as: "A festive and highly byintegreret entertainment and cultural center."

1990-2006 A few years after the opening of the original consortium behind Scala bankruptcy. During the 90 project passes from one owner to another group, while it drops the original concept for the lifestyle center slowly apart. In the long term are arcade games at second sal, Professor Olsen's Game Land, house main attraction. A new local plan in the year 

2002 approves the lawyer Jens Jordan's plans to reconstruct the Scala to the hotel. But it never materialized.

2006 Realestate company Centre Plan will take over Scala and manages to re-let a portion of space to offices and stores at a reduced rent.

2007 Center Plan decides to demolish the building and prints a design on building a skyscraper on the site. Three large Danish firms are rewarded for their suggestions.

2008 Center Plan goes bankrupt in the wake of Roskilde Bank's collapse. The estate works in these months to sell Scala, And Scala is left abandoned

2011 Scala is bought by realestate company Norden and now it's going all down once again on the 5.December. to make way for at 10 level Lawyer office building. Will this be cursed to ?

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9





I was the first to visit this place 4 years ago i had to go back before its all gone


----------



## KingRat (Nov 29, 2011)

THAT WAS TOTALLY WICKED !!


Seriously, a fascinating read, an incredible location and your photos are beautiful.


----------



## King Al (Nov 29, 2011)

Superb find Lusker, this place looks great


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 29, 2011)

Christ, what a building and they is going to bulldoze it and build another boring skyscraper.........
Great photos, got any of the exterior?


----------



## Lusker (Nov 30, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> Christ, what a building and they is going to bulldoze it and build another boring skyscraper.........
> Great photos, got any of the exterior?



Thanks hmmm not really any Exteriors... i got some of the old building that use to be there


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice one Lusker! What a story!!!


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 30, 2011)

Love it, Love it, Love it.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 30, 2011)

One hell of an building that and quit estunning inside, what a shame to loose it.


----------



## Lusker (Nov 30, 2011)

National Scala





National





Anva 1962





Scala 2008


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 30, 2011)

What a fantastic building and such a checkered history to it. Great pics and write-up, Lusker. Really enjoyed that.


----------



## georgie (Nov 30, 2011)

spot on this


----------



## 0xygen (Dec 7, 2011)

Love it!

-0xy


----------



## Pincheck (Dec 8, 2011)

interesting story , nice pictures


----------



## smiler (Dec 8, 2011)

Too lovely to destroy, so I hope it is cursed again, Thanks


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 9, 2011)

Very post-apocalyptic!


----------



## ambientsorrow (Dec 11, 2011)

a great read and the photos are amazing. a shame it is no more.


----------



## heeftmeer (Dec 13, 2011)

Great spot. Love it


----------



## LulaTaHula (Dec 13, 2011)

What incredible photos! The interior of that place looks amazing. An interesting read too - thanks


----------



## Potter (Dec 13, 2011)

Real shame it's going.


----------



## Bluedragon (Dec 13, 2011)

Gteat pics, what a stunning building!


----------

